# help identify plant..



## adm (Dec 12, 2010)

Someone gave me a plant that looks like hairgrass but taller. At the end of the tip sends out what looks like runners, But in the air? It looks like its from eleocharis family. But cant find picture on net. Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Your best bet is to post a picture yourself if you have a camera


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Could be umbrella hairgrass(eleocharis vivipara) but a pic would definitely help!!


----------



## adm (Dec 12, 2010)

Yea thats what i thought too. E. Vivipara. But when i search the picture, people are using it as a background plant and the stalk goes all the way to the top without the runner at the end of the stalk? How do you make it look clean? Ill post some picture up soon.


----------

